# Amplificador 260W, sencillo, con -+45V.



## tecnicdeso (Jun 11, 2008)

Una vez mas realizo un curioso y sencillo aporte para los que les interese realizar un circuito economico y rápido.

Hace tiempo que lo encontré por la red, y aseguran que es capaz de ofrecer esa tremenda potencia a +-45V y 10A. Empezaré a desarrollar la pbc e iremos publicando los avances, como siempre, intentaremos ilustrar todo el proceso de montaje y puesta en marcha.

Los transistores finales que utiliza son de 80V y 10A, con lo cual tenemos un amplio abanico de sustitutos mas comerciales, tales como Tip35c y tip36c, o como mas estandares los 2n3055 con sus respectivos complementarios en Pnp.

En fin, les dejo la documentación de la que dispongo y si alguien se anima a realizar el proyecto en paralelo, podriamos ir aportando los progresos.

Tambien podriamos estudiar el circuito, ya que he visto alguna incoherencia, como esa resistencia de 10 ohms en serie con la carga de salida, que imagino será un resistor con sus 10 vueltas de cobre alrededor para filtro de salida. Estaria bien que algun experto simulador nos hiciera un preliminar.

Saludos a todos los foreros, y les dejo el doc.

Ver el archivo adjunto 46233


----------



## Dano (Jun 11, 2008)

Ese amplificador es el de pablin, me da la sensación que va a ser una cafetera


----------



## mava710206 (Jun 11, 2008)

Buenos dias Tecnideso, esta interesante este circuito, si me lo permites me gustaria contribuir, me gustaria agregar el diseño de proteccion para sobre corrientes, ya que si un transistor se llega a poner en corto, segura la bocina se quema. Por ahi tengo mis apuntes y tratare de subir la información con calculos, en casa tengo todo este material, me apunto para realizarlo en paralelo, estamos en linea. Saludos desde Jilotepec Estado de Mexico.


----------



## Maná 87 (Jun 11, 2008)

hola tecnideso, ese amplificador que posteas fue publicado por la editorial QUARK (creo que asi se escribe), en el año 1996 aproximadamente en una revista de la que no me acuerdo el nombre, yo ya lo eh simulado y la potencia que presume no es la que en la realidad te va a proporcionar, en los emisores de los transistores de salida se situan resistencias de 47ohm las cuales segun mi simulacion suponen un caida de 3,756V! por resistencia! imaginate la perdida que tenes en total y con la de 10ohm en serie ni te cuento es un "moco" tremendo lo que quisieron hacer ahi, hasta la etapa de amplificación en voltaje (BD139 - BD140) va todo bien siguiendo el esquematico pero la estabilizacion es pesima, la Vce de los finales se va a las nubes a partir d los 75°C osea que se te va a prender fuego si no se soluciona la estabilizacion para ello solo coloque un bf471 en vez de los diodos A,B,C, este transistor va situado en el mismo disipador de los finales y agregue un preset de 5K para regular la corriente de vacio o reposo y asi aminorar el efecto de "cafetera" ja!, los transistore de salida son darlington y responden mucho mejor que los tip35 o los clasicos 2N3055 con sus respectivas partes PNP, en fin hay varias modificaciones que le hacen falta a la topologia actual del circuito, pero con un poco de paciencia se lo puede echar a andar con muy buenos resultados, como dije las etapas de pre y amplificación en voltaje estan bien dimencionadas el espejo tiene muy buena ganancia y amplificación lineal, y la etapa de ganancia en voltaje no presenta distorsiones hasta los 50KHz aprox. Con lo dicho espero haber salvado algunas dudas y si quedan inquietudes no dudes en cosultar, SUERTE 

SALUTE.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 11, 2008)

Uy me esta entrando miedo... confio en todas sus palabras, Dano y compañia. De todos modos siento un poco de curiosidad... así que igual realizo un test para ver y crear mi veredicto. Es incoherente alguna parte, como las resistencias de 47. Seguro que corresponden a 0.47Ohm o 0.33ohm.

Por lo que veo es lo mismo que el famoso 90W de pablin... 

No se preocupen que en pocos dias pondre el amplificador donde se merece. Saludos.


----------



## mava710206 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yo tengo el diagrama de un amplificador que baje de la red hace como 5 años es de una compañia Europea PSS-AUDIO, me parece interesante, trae proteccion contra corrientes y led indicador de clip lo subo para que le ponga el lente o mas bien la lupa.

*Valores*
Ahi estan los valores, los transcribi por completo, creo que me me mande con el nombre, (mava710206), vamos a ponerle "JAM" asi es como me conocen los cuates, Saludos

Parte Valor
C10 82 Nf
C11 220 nF
C12 47/63
C13 220 nF
C14 220 nF
C15 100PF
C16 180 Pf
C3 4.7/63
C4 820pF
C5 47mF
C6 39pF
C7 47nF
C8 47/63
C9 82 nF
D10 1N4004
D11 1N4148
D12 1N4148
D13 1N4004
D14 1N4004
D15 1N4004
D16 33V
D17 Led
D6 1N4004
D7 1N4004
D8 1N4148
D9 1N4148
P1 47K
R1 4.7K
R10 680
R11 120
R12 1000
R13 1 K
R14 4.7K
R15 1 K
R16 1 K
R17 220
R18 47
R19 47
R2 18K
R20 .15 / 7W
R21 .15 / 7W
R22 10 / 7 W
R23 1 K
R3 47
R4 18K
R5 4.7K
R6 10K
R7 47
R8 15K
R9 470
T1 MPSA56
T2 MPSA56
T4 TIP41C
T5 TIP42C
T6 MJ15024
T7 MJ15024
T8 MPSA06
T9 MPSA56


Este proyecto lo voy a llevar acabo la proxima semana, haber si alguien mas lo quiere hacer para intercambiar experiencias.

Saludos y estamos en linea 

JAM


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Jun 11, 2008)

tecnicdeso, supongo que puede ser como dice el amigo Dano por salir de donde lo hace, pero espero tu veredicto ya que siempre tuve dudas de este amplificador y no encontre quien me diera soporte o aclarara el esquema ya que para eso hay que tener conocimientos profundos. como siempre agradesco tus aportes no dejan de ser muy interesante y espero tus concluciones para saber que acreditarle a este amplificador.

gracias como siempre

Jorge


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Jun 11, 2008)

y el esquema de amigo mava710206, resulta interesante y bastante standard podrias subir los valores de los componentes? gracias


----------



## mava710206 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ahi estan los valores, los transcribi por completo, creo que me me mande con el nombre, (mava710206), vamos a ponerle "JAM" asi es como me conocen los cuates, Saludos

Parte	Valor
C10	82 Nf
C11	220 nF
C12	47/63
C13	220 nF
C14	220 nF
C15	100PF
C16	180 Pf
C3	4.7/63
C4	820pF
C5	47mF
C6	39pF
C7	47nF
C8	47/63
C9	82 nF
D10	1N4004
D11	1N4148
D12	1N4148
D13	1N4004
D14	1N4004
D15	1N4004
D16	33V
D17	Led
D6	1N4004
D7	1N4004
D8	1N4148
D9	1N4148
P1	47K
R1	4.7K
R10	680
R11	120
R12	1000
R13	1 K
R14	4.7K
R15	1 K
R16	1 K
R17	220
R18	47
R19	47
R2	18K
R20	.15 / 7W
R21	.15 / 7W
R22	10 / 7 W
R23	1 K
R3	47
R4	18K
R5	4.7K
R6	10K
R7	47
R8	15K
R9	470
T1	MPSA56
T2	MPSA56
T4	TIP41C
T5	TIP42C
T6	MJ15024
T7	MJ15024
T8	MPSA06
T9	MPSA56


Este proyecto lo voy a llevar acabo la proxima semana, haber si alguien mas lo quiere hacer para intercambiar experiencias.

Saludos y estamos en linea 

JAM


----------



## RALPH (Jun 13, 2008)

amigo JAM podias aclarar lo del diodo d15 es zener o no . gracias


----------



## mava710206 (Jun 13, 2008)

Para este diseño no va.


----------



## Reiy (May 7, 2009)

JAM y cual seria la potencia real de este amplificador pss que posteas?
mira este  de aqui es un PSS 209-D,alguien podria decirme cual seria la potencia real de este amplificador? saludos


----------



## oZon (May 9, 2009)

Holas

este amplificador de pablin si funciona otros ya lo han armado y lo tienen funcionando, yo lo arme y funciono pero no lo tengo en una caja, ummmm yo diria que tiene una potencia de 100 a 150 W.

si alguin tiene dudas lo puede similar y comprobar que si funciona.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 9, 2009)

hola muchachos.

Hago mi comentario: este amplificador de pablin publicado por tecnicdeso es totalmente funcional (Claro el esquematico tiene errores), este fue el segundo amplificador que arme desde que trabajo en la electronica.

Errores:

-Las resistencias que van en los emisores y dicen 47Ohm en realidad son de 0.47Ohm (o mas baja)
-La R de 10Ohm en serie con el altavoz en realidad es el filtro de amortiguamiento tipico con bobina y resistencia en paralelo.
-Ahi que ajustar la corriente de bias (porque la etapa de salida calienta un poquito), por ejemplo la resistencia de 82Ohm en serie con los diodos hay que variarla hasta obtener una tensión de bias adecuada, yo la cambie por una de 8.2Ohm
-El condensador de 270uF no lo consegui (dudo que exista) y lo coloque de 220uF.

En conclusion, una calidad de sonido excelente, ahh y no son 260W son como 100W a 8Ohm como dice oZon.

Voy a buscar en el desorden que tengo en mi PC, el PCB de este amplificadorcador para compartirlo con ustedes.

Saludos muchachos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 9, 2009)

Ahhh, el 209D lo arme hace poco y funciona perfecto, todos estos amplificador son versiones mejoradas del popular y antiguo RCA, este lo tengo trabajando en BTL (Bridge o puente) con +-45V y suena TREMEEEENDO.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 9, 2009)

Reiy...no podria siquiera acercarme al valor de potencia que disipa el amplificador de potencia q posteas...debido a que siquiera figuran los valores de la fuente de alimentación.

si dijera unos 50v+50v por unos 10 A, podemos suponer que disipa no más de: 600watts a 700watts.

pero ni eso dice.

yo se frances porque estudie 5 años, pero sin valores no intereza.

En cuanto a la etapa de pablin o saber electronica (quarck), supongo que hay etapas de potencia integradas como el STK4050II que disipa 200watts reales y con 0,05% de THD. lo cual es muy buen audio. lleva minimos componentes externos y se le puede agregar cooler para disipar calor y protección contra cortocircuitos.

hoy dia no conviene usar transistores para etapas menores a 250watts. incluso si se hacen bridges, no conviene para etapas menores de 400watts.

los transistores sirven para altas potencias.

inclusive, si fuera así, convendría usar mosfet en clase D, lo cual mejora mucho la eficiencia.

saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 9, 2009)

Con +-45v a 8Ohm serian, 4 amperios RMS, sin incluir ninguna clase de perdidas.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 10, 2009)

Le dejo la board que les prometi, para el que se anime a arma este buen amplificador...

Cualquier duda me preguntan.

Saludos...


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (May 11, 2009)

oscar monsalvo cual es un buen sistema para poner el amplificador en puente gracias por la respuesta


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 11, 2009)

Este circuito no hay nesecidad de probarlo para darse cuenta a simple vista por la configuracion y el uso de los transistores de salida que no es de tal potencia, evidentemente haciendole unas pequeñas modificaciones podria trabajar con tan solo dos transistores como el 2N3772 O el 2n3773 ,


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 14, 2009)

Hola, para ponerlo en puente ahi dos formas que son las mas conocidas:

-Con desfasador externo
-Por retroalimentacion.

Cada una tiene sus ventajas y desventajas, la que yo uso es con desfasador externo, por aqui en el foro ahi varios esquemas de desfasadores, que no es mas que tener una señal mono que se la mandas a un canal y esa misma señal antes de mandarla al otro canal lo desfasas 180 grados (inviertes), con un amplificador inversor con ganacia unitaria y ahi lo mandas al otro canal.

Espero haberme explicado bien.

Lo de la potencia, no es mucha pero si tiene buena calidad sonora, eso si en puente suena tremendo...

Saludos.


----------



## Reiy (May 14, 2009)

hola oscar,tengo dudas con eso del `puente,podrias publicarlo como quedaria en puente porque soy nuevo y no entiendo muchos de esos conceptos que usas  para hacer un amplificador en puente,y bueno si tienes alguna información mas detallada en español de este  proceso..saludos


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (May 30, 2009)

Hola compañeros, saludos desde colombia, yo arme el amplificador, y despues de solucionar todos sus incombeniente funciona bien, lo tengo totalmente terminado en vercion estereo y con caja o chasis incluido. 
mi pregunta es la siguiente. puedo conectar en la salida, parlantes de 4 homios. o que ganaria en conectar dos cajas de 16 homios en paralelo por canal a conectar solo una caja de 8 homios? o sea puedo lograr mayor potencia?

gracias.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 6, 2011)

subo el ampli de pablin con cuatro transistores a ver que opinan
revisenlo y miren si esa potencia es la que saldria


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

Si te refería a éste circuito , corregido y reformado dicen que funciona (dicen que bastante bién  )

En lo personal no me gusta , fijate que en el foro hay amplificadores probados y que funcionan muy muy bien realmente , a leer  .


 



Saludos !


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 20, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si te refería a éste circuito , corregido y reformado dicen que funciona (dicen que bastante bién  )
> 
> En lo personal no me gusta , fijate que en el foro hay amplificadores probados y que funcionan muy muy bien realmente , a leer  .
> 
> ...



Claro el archivo que subi y que esta en circuit wizart es ese mismo lo que yo quiero es tratar de aumentar transistores y asi aumentar la potencia a ver si te fijas en el circuito simulado 
claro que ya se que existen circuitos mejores en el foro pero este no esta para tirarle patadas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2011)

¿ Y hasta cuanta potencia pensas sacarle con +/-45 Vdc  ?


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 28, 2011)

No es que quiera sacarle mucho pero como he estado viendo da entre 80 y 90w y quisiera que sea realmente 100w o 120w


----------



## Edu-D (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola compañeros he hecho algunos circuitos con este diagrama y suena super bien sin distorcion... Hasta lo he puesto ha funcionar con +-50 funciona a varios amplificadores espero que les sirban...
Saludos...


----------



## jorgesux (Jun 1, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Claro el archivo que subi y que esta en circuit wizart es ese mismo lo que yo quiero es tratar de aumentar transistores y asi aumentar la potencia a ver si te fijas en el circuito simulado
> claro que ya se que existen circuitos mejores en el foro pero este no esta para tirarle patadas



hola gracias por le plano yo lo estoy armando pero tengo un inconveniente me podrias dar el impreso es q no soy muy experto realizando impresos y me salen muy apiñuscados


----------



## abnercasss (Jul 21, 2012)

Muchachos necesito que funcione a 60v, porque tengo ese voltaje en un tranformador



edu-d dijo:


> hola compañeros he hecho algunos circuitos con este diagrama y suena super bien sin distorcion... Hasta lo he puesto ha funcionar con +-50 funciona a varios amplificadores espero que les sirban...
> Saludos...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47160



compaÑero, megustaria colocarle +-60v, sera que trabaja con ese voltaje??? ... O no


----------



## crimson (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola abnercasss, me parece un poco mucho para esos transistores. Si reemplazás los BC556 por MPSA92 (ojo que las patas van al revés) y los TIP41 por 2SC2073 (o similar) y los TIP42 por 2SA970 (o similar) la cosa va a andar mejor. Con los transistores de salida no hay problema. Saludos C


----------



## jasson777 (May 5, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si te refería a éste circuito , corregido y reformado dicen que funciona (dicen que bastante bién  )
> 
> En lo personal no me gusta , fijate que en el foro hay amplificadores probados y que funcionan muy muy bien realmente , a leer  .
> 
> ...



*Q*ue tal compañeros les cuento que ese diagrama del amplificador de pablin 260w  hace ya 4 años que lo arme  y me gusto el sonido no era nada destacado pero era aceptable !!  ,asi que lo preste, en fin lo usaron sin ventilacion y se quemaron  los Trs de potencia
*L*a verdad por falta de tiempo ya nunca lo repare!!!  y termine perdiendo las tarjetas pero guarde el transformador,  asi que decidi volverlo a hacer y no desperdiciar el transformador
*B*ueno primero lo simule en multisim12  y pues en la simulaccion parece comportarse bien, le *H*i*C*e unas pequeñas modificaciones  como por ejemplo  le cambie los Trs drivers Tip29 y tip30  por unos BD139 Y BD140 ,use como Trs de potencia los Tip142  y Tip147 los  Tip142  NPN los consegui ON (motorola) y los  Tip147 no los puede encontrar en ON (motorola)  asi que use unos Tip147 en marca ST micro
*A*si que   lo arme el amplificador fisicamente con muy buen disipador de  calor les cuento que le *H*i*C*e un tipo selector con un jumper para seleccionar entre 2 potencias de salida
*U*na la *H*i*C*e para unos 40wrms y el otro selector para 200wrms
*E*n fin lo probe con el selector en 40wrms y todo perfecto escuche 5 canciones y como vi que estaba bien lo que *H*i*C*e fue  cambiar ahora el jumper para probarlo a 200wrms y entonces lo probe y la calidad de audio era muy buena!!  de echo creo que  se escuchaba mejor que el amplificador que habia *H*echo hace 4 años pero despues de tocar durante menos de 1 minuto a su maxima potencia se chisparon los Trs de potencia PNP (Tip147 ST micro) con esto me refiero a que sacaron chispas y se fundieron los fusibles!!!
*E*ntonces volvi a comprar  los transistores otra vez del mismo tipo Tip147 ST micro y volvi a probar el amplificador y se volvieron a quemar *O*tra vez note que solo se me quemaban los que no eran marca ON (*M*otorola)  pero los  Pnp marca ST micro siempre se me queman pues le cuento que ya queme 4 veces los Trs PNP y como arme la salida de potencia con 3Trs NPN y 3 Trs pnp pues llegue a pensar que los Trs PNP de potencia que son de marca ST micro son piratas o de baja calidad!!!!
*P*ues la ultima prueba que le *H*i*C*e al amplificador ya de plano se quemaron tambien los Trs NPN  los cuales si son ON (MOTOROLA)
*N*o se si alguien pueda orientarme o comentarme sus experiencias con este diagrama ??
*D*e ante mano se los agradecere!! subo mi simulacion en multisim12 y pues vivo en un municipio donde casi no hay tiendas para comprar material electronico !! solo tengo 3 opciones de tiendas electronicas  y en ninguna tienda tienen los Tip147 en ON (MOTOROLA)  ademas note que la mediciones que pre*S*entaba los 2 tipos de tra*a*nsistores de potencia me refiero a que medi con un multimetro sin haberlos montado ala tarjeta en modo diodo!!  entre su base y colector asi como su base y emisor y la verdad entre ellos variaban mucho!!! 
*P*or ejemplo primero medi los Tip142 (ON)  su medicion fue base-colector= 0.585  y entre base-emisor = 0.689  y en las mediciones del Tip147 (pnp) el cual es ST micro entre base-colector= 0.570  y entre base-emisor = 0.825 !!! 
*E*n en fin espero que alguien  me pueda orientar o pueda compartir su*su* experiencias con este amplificador saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2014)

Pusiste los tres díodos en contacto térmico con el disipador ?


----------



## jasson777 (May 6, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pusiste los tres díodos en contacto térmico con el disipador ?



*Q*ue tal!!
*G*racias por responder respecto a mi problema!! 
*E*n realidad los 3 diodos los  los tengo separados montados directamente en el pcb use los 1N4007 y los Trs  (TIP142 Y TIP147)de potencia estan compartiendo el mismo disipador!! a*-*continuacion subo unas fotos de la tarjeta para explicarme mas!!
*S*aludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2014)

jasson777 dijo:


> *Q*ue tal!!
> *G*racias por responder respecto a mi problema!!
> *E*n realidad los 3 diodos los  los tengo separados montados directamente en el pcb use los 1N4007 y los Trs  (TIP142 Y TIP147)de potencia estan compartiendo el mismo disipador!! a*-*continuacion subo unas fotos de la tarjeta para explicarme mas!!
> *S*aludos



Los 3 diodos *"Deben"* ir colocados acoplados térmicamente con los transistores de salida, es decir sobre el disipador y *eléctricamente aislados*.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc


----------



## jasson777 (May 6, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los 3 diodos *"Deben"* ir colocados acoplados térmicamente con los transistores de salida, es decir sobre el disipador y *eléctricamente aislados*.


 


Entendido y perdón por mi ortografía
*¿*Cuál sería la forma correcta de montarlos sobre el disipador? me imagino que deberán ir lo más cerca de los transistores de potencia, pero la verdad nunca he visto este montaje.
*¿*O los monto como se me ocurra siempre y cuando no hagan contacto eléctrico?
*¿*Eso de una forma estabiliza la corriente en reposo o no?
Pues como les comento se me han estado quemando de tal manera que sacan chispas los transistores PNP (TIP147 en marca ST micro) y me funden los fusibles después de tocar el amplificador por no más de un minuto a su casi máxima potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2014)

Aqui tenés cómo van puestos "elegantemente" , fijate la plaquetita entre los transistores de salida

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2014)

Sueldas los 3 diodos en serie dejando las patas bastante cortas.
Aplanas el grupo como para que apoyen los 3 contra el disipador.
Sueldas 2 alambres que se conectan a la PCB.
Estos alambres los colocas de tal forma que mantengan los diodos con cierta presión contra el disipador.
Un poco de grasa siliconada entre los diodos y el disipador no viene mal 

Mira este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Otra forma mas laboriosa es la siguiente.
Haces en el disipador 3 agujeros de diámetro ligeramente superior al de los diodos.
Pasas por cada agujero un diodo como si estuvieras "Cosiendo" el disipador.
Sueldas armando la serie a un lado y otro del disipador.
Llevas la conexión con 2 cables a la PCB


----------



## jasson777 (May 6, 2014)

jasson777 dijo:


> *Q*ue tal!!
> *G*racias por responder respecto a mi problema!!
> *E*n realidad los 3 diodos los los tengo separados montados directamente en el pcb use los 1N4007 y los Trs (TIP142 Y TIP147)de potencia estan compartiendo el mismo disipador!! a*-*continuacion subo unas fotos de la tarjeta para explicarme mas!!
> *S*aludos


 
Por otra parte también vi este otro circuito el cual al parecer le agregaron un ajuste de bías , mi pcb yo sé que esta correcto pues ajustado a 40wrms se oye perfecto sin tener problemas ,pero cuando los ajusto a más o menos 150-180wrms funciona perfecto por menos de un minuto y luego se chispean o queman los transistores de potencia (PNP) por lo cual llego a la conclusión que no es error en el pcb ,entonces descarto la posibilidad que mis transistores de potencia PNP los cuales se están quemando sean piratas o de baja calidad?
Si le agrego ese tipo de ajuste de bias y elimino los 3 diodos y pongo en práctica el tutorial de puesta en marcha de amplificadores de Fogonazo mi corriente en reposo tendría que andar entre 25mA a 40mA ? o la corriente en reposo varía dependiendo del diseño de cada amplificador? o hay una fórmula para calcular el valor de la corriente en reposo dependiendo de la salida de potencia que tengamos? 
Por otra parte en realidad eso de poner los diodos en contacto térmico con los transistores de salida (potencia) que diferencia hace si se ponen sobre el disipador o si solo se montan en el pcb?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2014)

La corriente de biass no se debería alterar por la potencia 

Cuando comentas que lo trabajas a 40W o a 180W, ¿ Que cosa es lo que ajustas. ?


----------



## jasson777 (May 7, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La corriente de biass no se debería alterar por la potencia
> 
> Cuando comentas que lo trabajas a 40W o a 180W, ¿ Que cosa es lo que ajustas. ?



 Cuando me refiero a que ajusto la potencia a 40w o a 180w es porque al pcb le hice una especie de selector con un jumper el cual al ponerlo de un pin a otro pin  cambio  el valor de la resistencia que está directamente  involucrada con la ganancia de salida  adjunto una imagen para ser más explícito!
  En la primer imagen muestro como están la forma de selección de la ganancia final y en la segunda imagen muestro la resistencia la cual estoy variando por medio de los jumper! gracias por responderme .


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2014)

Ajustar la ganancia *NO* ajusta la potencia
Solo varía la amplificación (Tensión de salida / Tensión de entrada).
Aunque dejes el jumper en la posición de mínima ganancia el equipo igualmente puede llegar a los 200W pero requiere de una mayor señal de entrada.


----------



## jasson777 (May 9, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ajustar la ganancia *NO* ajusta la potencia
> Solo varía la amplificación (Tensión de salida / Tensión de entrada).
> Aunque dejes el jumper en la posición de mínima ganancia el equipo igualmente puede llegar a los 200W pero requiere de una mayor señal de entrada.




  Gracias por aclararme ese punto de la ganancia  Fogonazo!
  Muchas gracias por su ayuda, les cuento que ya por fin pude conseguir los transistores de potencia originales ON 2N6284G Y 2N6287G  pero me decidí a armar otro pcb volví a montar todos los componentes  de igual manera pero al probar el amplificador  solo tenía a la salida del amplificador voltaje de corriente directa .Que factores  provocan que a la salida  solo tenga vcd? , Si pudieran aconsejarme por dónde empezar a revisar, pues ahora ya no se queman los fusibles pero a la salida tengo solo vcd! gracias seguiré revisando el pcb a ver si encuentro algún detalle!   Ojala pudieran orientarme.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2014)

jasson777 dijo:


> . . . . al probar el amplificador  solo tenía a la salida del amplificador voltaje de corriente directa .. . .



Lee esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2014)

Si compraste transistores nuevos , fijate que no tengan las patas al revés ! 

Positivo en la salida :

Corto en cualquier transistor de salida de la rama positiva
Corto en excitador de la rama positiva
Corto o abierto cualquiera de los del diferencial.
Abierto en VAS y con señal (en corto el VAS te daría negativo)
Si fuera un solo par de salida , también podría ser resistencia de emisor abierta del transistor negativo.


----------



## jasson777 (May 20, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si compraste transistores nuevos , fijate que no tengan las patas al revés !
> 
> Positivo en la salida :
> 
> ...



        Muchas gracias DOSMETROS y FOGONAZO por tomarse   su  tiempo para tratar de  ayudarme a encontrar el problema , seguí el consejo de DOSMETROS y revise primero que no haya puesto ningún transistor al revés así también medí los transistores con un multímetro en prueba de diodos  y todo resulto bien, una vez comprobado esto , de igual forma seguí el consejo de FOGONAZO, y revise conexión a conexión el PCB, pues al solo  enfocarme en las conexiones internas del amplificador no ice hincapié en cómo estaba conectada la fuente de alimentación hacia el amplificador ,  y entonces encontré lo que fue un error mío tuve el error de colocar la alimentación de 45 voltios positivos en un nodo no adecuado, pues mi problema si recuerdan era que tenía voltaje de corriente directa a la salida delos +-45 que uso para alimentar el amplificador a la salida sin conectarle audio a la entrada por default ya tenía 41vcd ,bueno pues una vez visto este problema de alimentación modifique el pcb no me quedo de otra que trozar pistas y usar puentes , por fin volví a conectar el amplificador y ahora si revise que no hubiera vcd a la salida y así fue ,pues tenía 0v de cd , ahora si le conecte a la entrada audio y por fin se escuchó! y con una calidad de audio muy buena ,perdón si soy muy extenso pero por si alguien comete un error como el mío al querer armar este amplificador no cometa el mismo error que yo cometí! , gracias por su ayuda  subo una imagen para explicar mejor mi mala conexión.


----------



## jasson777 (May 21, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ajustar la ganancia *NO* ajusta la potencia
> Solo varía la amplificación (Tensión de salida / Tensión de entrada).
> Aunque dejes el jumper en la posición de mínima ganancia el equipo igualmente puede llegar a los 200W pero requiere de una mayor señal de entrada.



      Aclarado este punto les cuento que como entrada de audio estoy usando una laptop ,note que la calidad de audio era muy buena pero también a simple oído supe que con esa señal de entrada no me acercaba ni a 150w , les cuento que en vez de usar los TIP142 y TIP147 en vista que solo encontré piratas pues los cambie por unos 2N6284G y su pareja 2N6287G sé que están muy sobrados esos transistores pero fue los únicos originales que encontré y son ON ,bueno dicho esto  para calcular de una manera real la potencia alcanzada con esa señal de entrada use un multímetro  conectado en serie y medí la corriente que circulaba hacia la bocina , esta bocina que use era una ovalada de 6x9 y comprobé que el multímetro registro que la corriente consumida por la bocina eran de unos 3.3Amp de corriente alterna , lo cual pues  si sabemos que potencia es igual al corriente cuadrada por resistencia al ser la bocina de 4 Ohm me resulto una potencia de 44w aproximado pero también supuse que la potencia alcanzada realmente era mucho mayor que esos 44w que me resultaron así que   posterior mente medí el voltaje de corriente alterna que se caía en la bocina y registre 21 de vca  aun así   ahora use otra fórmula de potencia, que dice que potencia es igual a voltaje al cuadrado entre resistencia y me dio otro resultado , entonces obtuve 110w  esto era más creíble pues medí 21 de  vca  y conociendo las características de la bocina (4 Ohm) llegue a la conclusión que de verdad rondaba los 100w , entonces incremente un poco más mi resistencia de ganancia para tratar de alcanzar los 200w o acercarme lo más posible , entonces  conecte el amplificador y todo bien obtuve audio y note que incremento su potencia a simple oído, pero no sé si cometí el error de probar el amplificador sin la bocina de 6x9 pioneer y solo conecte un  tweeter  que según de 300w y se escuchó muy fuerte durante 10segundos y luego se quemó mi tweeter! estoy con la  duda si nunca debí conectar solo el tweeter sin haber conectado también la bocina de 6x9 y más aún el tweeter no tenía filtro . Cual creen que fue el motivo por el cual se quemó mi tweeter yo asimile estos posible problemas ojala me puedan orientar.

1.- pienso que al incrementar mi ganancia y probablemente  a la salida obtuve 220wrms con ayuda de estos transistores 2N6284G/87G y pues esa potencia lo quemo a pesar de según ser de 300w.

2.- fue un error  solo conectar el tweeter sin haber conectado también la bocina de 6x9.

3.-fue un gravísimo error conectar el tweeter sin filtro pues pude haber dejado pasar frecuencias demasiado altas que la cuales quemaron el tweeter.

4.- el tweeter en realidad no aguantaba ni 180w cuando lo describían de 300w.

  Les comento que al amplificador no le paso nada sigue todo bien. Les agradecería cualquier aporte o comentario que quieran hacerme todo será bienvenido. 
       De antemano muchas gracias.    Dejo la imagen del tweeter que se quemó para referencia.


----------



## nasaserna (May 21, 2014)

todos los puntos que mencionas 1,2,3,4, son verdad, el tweeter podría soportar los 300w dependiendo de la frecuencia al que lo uses, osea el circuito de filtro o crossover, respecto a los parlantes ovalados de uso automovilístico, muy pocos llegan a soportar los 100W RMS, a menos que uses una frecuencia apropiada. 
la forma que usas para medir la potencia, es muy poco fiable a menos que uses unos parámetros muy específicos como:
1. usar una señal de prueba controlada en frecuencia y voltaje.
2. usar un parlante apropiado para la frecuencia y la potencia a medir o mejor una carga fija ya sea un banco de resistencias de alta potencia.
3. si se pudiera usar algo para ver su distorsión, el oido engaña mucho, (ojalá con un osciloscopio).
y el resto como lo tratas de medir al menos da un valor aproximado.
Claro está la corriente de la fuente debe ser la indicada, para que la respuesta del amplificador sea buena.

pido disculpas por ser tan poco riguroso para describir unos de los muchos parámetros para medir la potencia de un amplificador pero espero no haber dicho cosas incoherentes.

te felicito por trabajar con tantas ganas en tu proyecto y los mejor que funciona
de todos modos pásate por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...aserna/?tab=likes_received&ss=8657j2263165j39

si lo quieres más riguroso
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-amplificadores-pre-amplificadores-audio-12193/
es muy interesante y muy serio, todo un tratado sobre el tema de una manera como nuestro maestro Fogonazo lo sabe hacer


----------



## jasson777 (May 21, 2014)

nasaserna dijo:


> todos los puntos que mencionas 1,2,3,4, son verdad, el tweeter podría soportar los 300w dependiendo de la frecuencia al que lo uses, osea el circuito de filtro o crossover, respecto a los parlantes ovalados de uso automovilístico, muy pocos llegan a soportar los 100W RMS, a menos que uses una frecuencia apropiada.
> la forma que usas para medir la potencia, es muy poco fiable a menos que uses unos parámetros muy específicos como:
> 1. usar una señal de prueba controlada en frecuencia y voltaje.
> 2. usar un parlante apropiado para la frecuencia y la potencia a medir o mejor una carga fija ya sea un banco de resistencias de alta potencia.
> ...





  1. usar una señal de prueba controlada en frecuencia y voltaje.
  Usare un generador de funciones  y lo calibrare a 1.4vp  a una frecuencia de 20khz a eso te refieres con usar una señal controlada verdad?

2. usar un parlante apropiado para la frecuencia y la potencia a medir o mejor una carga fija ya sea un banco de resistencias de alta potencia.  
   Alguna vez ice esto que me recomiendas de usar un generador de funciones como señal de entrada pero debo colocarle a la salida una carga de 4Ohms verdad  cuando le coloque una bocina como carga se escuchaba un pitido muy fuerte e insoportable, para que esto no suceda debo hacer un banco de resistencias o un arreglo de resistencias de potencia que presenten una impedancia de 4Ohms   pero me imagino que se calentaran como planchas verdad?

3. si se pudiera usar algo para ver su distorsión, el oído engaña mucho, (ojalá con un osciloscopio).
    Con respecto a esto usare un osciloscopio tektronix para apreciar si hay distorsión o saturación.

        Todo esto lo hare para poder medir de forma instrumental la potencia de salida real, me dices que los 4 puntos que mencione de las posibles causas de que se quemara el tweeter  el punto donde dije que solo conecte el tweeter solo como carga del amplificador eso es más probable que haya sido la razón por la cual se quemó y no tanto porque no tenía ningún filtro? Y el hecho que solo lo ice trabajar con el puro agudo o tweeter?  O en realidad  pudieron haber sido una mezcla de los 4 puntos que mencione? , Además no sé si  especifique que el tweeter que se me quemo era independiente del tweeter que traen las bocinas ovaladas (6x9) a eso me refiero con decir que solo conecte como carga ese tweeter y desconecte la bocina ovalada!   Muchas gracias por su colaboración y le agradeceré toda la ayuda o consejos que puedan aportar.


----------



## nasaserna (May 21, 2014)

1. muy bien.
2. puede ser de 8 también a mnos que quieras bajar la impedancia
3.Mucho mejor
y tienes toda la razón fue una mezcla de todos los puntos.
Pues con lo que tienes puedes hacer mediciones muy precisas, y verás las verdaderas características de tu amplificador
Suerte


----------



## jasson777 (May 23, 2014)

nasaserna dijo:


> 1. muy bien.
> 2. puede ser de 8 también a mnos que quieras bajar la impedancia
> 3.Mucho mejor
> y tienes toda la razón fue una mezcla de todos los puntos.
> ...



 Gracias a todos los compañeros que aportaron con sus comentarios y grandes conocimientos  (nasaserna , Fogonazo,DOSMETROS etc.),los cuales me sirvieron de mucho para encontrar mis errores , muestro unas imágenes del amplificador ya terminado y funcionando a 156wrms mas delante tratare de exigirlo unos 200wrms haciendo los ajustes adecuados .El   amplificador lo monte en CPU el cual se reciclo, se acondiciono para usar la salida de audio  como entrada de audio para el amplificador usando un cable auxiliar, así también el logotipo de DELL se usó para acondicionarle una perilla para el volumen del amplificador,  me agrada que al final de los proyectos se suban imágenes para comprobar que efectivamente se terminó el proyecto con éxito! así mostramos que los diagramas funcionan a la primera si es que se tiene el conocimiento y cuidado respectivo.
 Como pueden ver el alguna imagen se muestra la forma de cómo se montaron los diodos de cruce por cero así como me aconsejaron que los montara sobre el disipador  con su respectiva pasta térmica, bueno las palabras ya salen sobrando les subo las imágenes del amplificador pablin que hace la descripción de 260w, pero sabemos que su potencia real está entre 150w a 200w siendo exigido, mas delante subo el pcb ya corregido al 100%  del que me base para su montaje echo en ares módulo de proteus.


----------



## jasson777 (May 25, 2014)

Que tal compañeros, a la simulación del amplificador pablin 260w le agregue un ajuste de bias y note que al variar el potenciómetro  que ajusta el bias según en la simulación también varia su THD (distorsión total ) esto en lo físico es real o no?  y note que de estar su THD = 0.26%  en la simulación se mejoró a un 0.095% ,pregunto esto para sí es verdad agregarle físicamente el ajuste de bias y aplicar al pie de la letra el tutorial de puesta en marcha de un amplificador con respecto al punto de las bias? Además de ser así o no cual en que rango debería encontrarse la corriente en reposo pues he leído que debería rondar entre los 25mA a 40mA.   Les agradecería si alguien pudiera aclarar mi duda?  Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2014)

jasson777 dijo:


> Que tal compañeros, a la simulación del amplificador pablin 260w le agregue un ajuste de bias y note que al variar el potenciómetro  que ajusta el bias según en la simulación también varia su THD (distorsión total ) esto en lo físico es real o no?  y note que de estar su THD = 0.26%  en la simulación se mejoró a un 0.095% ,pregunto esto para sí es verdad agregarle físicamente el ajuste de bias y aplicar al pie de la letra el tutorial de puesta en marcha de un amplificador con respecto al punto de las bias? Además de ser así o no cual en que rango debería encontrarse la corriente en reposo pues he leído que debería rondar entre los 25mA a 40mA.   Les agradecería si alguien pudiera aclarar mi duda?  Saludos



En la simulación, revisa el valor de corriente de reposo que consigue ese nivel de distorsión.

Entre 25 y 60mA por transistor es un valor seguro y conservador.


----------



## jasson777 (May 25, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En la simulación, revisa el valor de corriente de reposo que consigue ese nivel de distorsión.
> 
> Entre 25 y 60mA por transistor es un valor seguro y conservador.



 Revise la simulación tal como me dijiste y en las resistencias  de emisor de la rama positiva (transistores NPN) medí un voltaje de 4.458mV ,por lo tanto 4.457mV/0.22 =  20.25mA, pero en las resistencias de emisor de la rama negativa (transistores PNP) medí el voltaje en cada resistencia  y se caía 1.096mV,por lo tanto 1.092mV/0.22 = 4.96mA ,todas las medidas la ice a ese nivel de THD =0.095%  ,y también note que al variar el potenciómetro  y visualizar el voltaje de caída en esas resistencias siempre hay una diferencia de 3.27mA,  a que se deberá que están tan disparejas esas mediciones o es normal o que tendría que ajustar?  Gracias


----------



## Yetrox (May 25, 2014)

jasson777 dijo:


> Revise la simulación tal como me dijiste y en las resistencias  de emisor de la rama positiva (transistores NPN) medí un voltaje de 4.458mV ,por lo tanto 4.457mV/0.22 =  20.25mA, pero en las resistencias de emisor de la rama negativa (transistores PNP) medí el voltaje en cada resistencia  y se caía 1.096mV,por lo tanto 1.092mV/0.22 = 4.96mA ,todas las medidas la ice a ese nivel de THD =0.095%  ,y también note que al variar el potenciómetro  y visualizar el voltaje de caída en esas resistencias siempre hay una diferencia de 3.27mA,  a que se deberá que están tan disparejas esas mediciones o es normal o que tendría que ajustar?  Gracias





jasson777, empaqueta la simulación para darle un vistazo, el factor β es mayor en los NPN que en los PNP, quizás te pueda colaborar muchas veces pasa cuando colocas Transistores con sus complementos, la corriente de su equivalente es diferente y por ello se cae de un canal, al igual que un mal ajuste de bias


----------



## jasson777 (May 25, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> jasson777, empaqueta la simulación para darle un vistazo, el factor β es mayor en los NPN que en los PNP, quizás te pueda colaborar muchas veces pasa cuando colocas Transistores con sus complementos, la corriente de su equivalente es diferente y por ello se cae de un canal, al igual que un mal ajuste de bias


   Gracias aquí está mi simulación!  Les agradecería si pueden echarle un vistazo.


----------



## Yetrox (May 25, 2014)

jasson777 dijo:


> Gracias aquí está mi simulación!  Les agradecería si pueden echarle un vistazo.





jasson777 por lo que vi hay que rehacer la simulación, esta regular porque no esta amplificando como debe ser, mañana te la paso corregida y funcionando, para que puedas echar andar tu amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2014)

Tenés un *Offset* de como 200 mV , corregí eso.

Intercambiá Q1 con Q2.

Varía R2 y R3 entre 0 y 150 Ohms , agrandás una y achicás la otra.


----------



## Yetrox (May 26, 2014)

jasson777 aquí te dejo la simulación del amplificador Pablin, tanto con Bias Fijas y Bias variables amplificador corregido y 100% funcionando, bueno solo use 4 Transistores, 180W con THD de 0.4% el diseño de Pablin es algo inestable, casi no se puede sacar una buena potencia a baja distorsión, pero es buen amplificador, comparto la simulación quizás le sean de utilidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2014)

Ummmmm Yetrox , se empeoró el Offset cómo a 550 mV


----------



## jasson777 (May 26, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmmm Yetrox , se empeoró el Offset cómo a 550 mV



 Note también que en la simulación el voltaje de las re  en la rama positiva me marca pico voltios?  Y en las re de la rama negativa pareciera si está bien tener 13mV pues tendría una corriente de 59mA mas o menos. Que lo ideal no es tener lecturas muy parecidas? Por ejemplo 13mV en las re de la rama negativa y en las re de la rama positiva 12.5mV. Ojala me ayuden a aclarar mis dudas. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

jasson777 dijo:


> Note también que en la simulación el voltaje de las re en la rama positiva me marca *pico voltios*? Y en las re de la rama negativa pareciera si está bien tener *13mV* pues tendría una corriente de 59mA mas o menos. Que lo ideal no es tener lecturas muy parecidas? Por ejemplo 13mV en las re de la rama negativa y en las re de la rama positiva 12.5mV. Ojala me ayuden a aclarar mis dudas. Gracias.


 
Eso se produce cuando hay un OFFSET alto (un poco de voltaje dc en el parlante, arriba de 50 mV ya está mal) , ya te dije algo en el mensaje _#*59*_ y también escribí algo por aqui : _#*2144*_ y por aqui : #*19* y sigue aqui : _#*21*_

Saludos !


----------



## Yetrox (May 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmmm Yetrox , se empeoró el Offset cómo a 550 mV



DOSMETROS si te fijas el amplificador va a toda maquina por un un poco mas y se satura, lo deje asi para ver hasta donde llega creo que me pase un poco, este diseño no es muy estable no quiere decir que sea malo, al elevar la potencia se descontrola un poco, si lo calibras como la R Gain, las R de los diferenciales y un poco mas las bias al igual que el mVp de entrada, daría una potencia entre 120W a 160W que trabajaría mejor, como veras no esta diseñado para sacarle mas del 85%, si se desea tener un Offset entre el rango notaras que si lo haces con exactitud, el amplificador queda a muy baja potencia lo que aqueja a muchos y en ultimas ven que relativamente no obtienen buena potencia con Pablin, en el armado real si su voltaje a salida a parlante es 0V esta Full,  si obtienes mas de 150W tendrás un Pablin trabajando, comprendo perfectamente lo que dices de los 50mV, voy a ver que le hago para dejarlo en un rango aceptable pero como te digo ese amplificador de Pablin es muy regular, y si se arregla una cosa se baja la otra, por ello la potencia será algo baja, ese es el gran dilema de este diseño,  en mi caso si preferiría armar una Zener que se puede calibrar de pies a cabeza y se le puede sacar el jugo y se porta muy bien


Bueno como lo comente le hice un buen ajuste, el resultado es el siguiente:

THD: 0.2%
W: 177W
IN: 390mVp
Offset V: 39mV

Los 2SA733 si se cambian se eleva, para este diseño es mejor usar los TIP el THD es menor en un 0,2% que los transistores propuestos del diseño de Pablin, como a todo amplificador hay que modificarlo hasta obtener algo bueno, ahí se los dejo si algo esta mal o mal calibrado me comentan y algo hacemos por Pablin


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

Hola Yetrox , es un amplificadorcito de poca monta , la mejor manera de corregirlo es jugando con la ganancia de los transistores del par diferencial de entrada y/o jugando con los valores de las resistencias de sus emisores. Se convierte en un modo "artesanal" de calibración del Offset.

Con el Offset mal, queda un hemiciclo trabajando en clase B , el de los picoVolts 



jasson777 dijo:


> Note también que en la simulación el voltaje de las re en la rama positiva me marca *pico voltios*? Y en las re de la rama negativa pareciera si está bien tener *13mV* pues tendría una corriente de 59mA mas o menos.


 
Una vez corregido el Offset , no  disminuye la potencia 

Saludos !


----------



## Yetrox (May 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hola Yetrox , es un amplificadorcito de poca monta , la mejor manera de corregirlo es jugando con la ganancia de los transistores del par diferencial de entrada y/o jugando con los valores de las resistencias de sus emisores. Se convierte en un modo "artesanal" de calibración del Offset.
> 
> Con el Offset mal, queda un hemiciclo trabajando en clase B , el de los picoVolts
> 
> ...



Si así dOSMETROS que tal quedo échale un vistazo, pero no es tanto jugar hay que saber de esto, para poder diseñar, calibrar y hacer amplificadores hay que estudiar mucho, lo mejor es poder estar en un buen foro donde se aprende de los grandes maestros

Gracias maestro DOSMETROS


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2014)

Ahí está mucho mejor  !

Fijate de poner Q1 distinto de Q2 , uno de mayor ganancia que el otro , y achicá las resistencias de emisor a ver si lográs estabilizar el Offset y además bajar la distorsión un poco. Es lo que yo hago cuando me toca reparar un amplificador raro , manoseado , etc.

Saludos !


----------



## Yetrox (May 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahí está mucho mejor  !
> 
> Fijate de poner Q1 distinto de Q2 , uno de mayor ganancia que el otro , y achicá las resistencias de emisor a ver si lográs estabilizar el Offset y además bajar la distorsión un poco. Es lo que yo hago cuando me toca reparar un amplificador raro , manoseado , etc.
> 
> Saludos !



Si así también lo realizo con algunos amplificadores estilo Pablin, mira que todo con paciencia todo tiene arreglo, lo primero que hago es que me de una potencia aceptable y baja distorsión, luego si lo calibro de pies a cabeza y si gusta lo armo, si no gusta como esta lo arreglo y lo comparto

Por cierto aquí dejo el diagrama para los Futuros que no les funcione el Pablin y puedan corregir el amplificador.







*Concedido*


----------



## jasson777 (May 28, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahí está mucho mejor  !
> 
> Fijate de poner Q1 distinto de Q2 , uno de mayor ganancia que el otro , y achicá las resistencias de emisor a ver si lográs estabilizar el Offset y además bajar la distorsión un poco. Es lo que yo hago cuando me toca reparar un amplificador raro , manoseado , etc.
> 
> Saludos !



 Que tal, compañeros el incrementar el ancho de banda de un amplificador qué ventajas tiene   pues recuerdo que el amplificador pablin lo arma hace 4 años tal como está y jalo perfecto solo que se calentaba muchísimo pero fuera de eso la verdad tenía un muy buen sonido y lo simule sin hacerle ningún cambio y le conecte el bode plotter de multisim12 y según observe que su ancho de banda estaba  en promedio de 100hz a 15Khz note que daba muy buen medio (voz) y con respecto a este módulo de pablin que volví a armar note que debido a los ajustes que le ice  según su ancho de banda está entre los 20Hz y 55Khz pero noto a simple oído que se escucha más las frecuencias altas y no noto casi la voz (medio) tendría que bajarle su ancho de banda o que me aconsejan? 

Pues quisiera que se notara más la voz y los bajos y no resaltara tanto el agudo, Saludos y gracias


----------



## jasson777 (May 1, 2016)

hola compañeros !!  me ha dado por simular algunos amplificadores ayudándome de multisim 13  he notado que algunos de ustedes suben simulaciones de amplificadores por lo regular usando una entrada de 1 khz  y según su nivel de distorsión armónica el THD este instrumento que tiene como herramienta el multisim  en la simulación les marca un THD por ejemplo de 0,070%  a 1 khz  pero al probarlo con 16 o 20 khz su THD es pésima alcanzando un 1.3% u  1.5%  que valor de THD seria según su conocimiento aceptable ?  gracias y saludos !!  estoy trabajando en esta simulación del amplificador de pablin de 260 watts según ! pero ya vimos que optima mente a lo mucho podríamos exigirle unos 120 watts rms !! ojala puedan ayudarme a aclara mi duda sobre esto del THD !!


----------

